# Getting Gigabit Networking on a Raspberry Pi



## balanga (Dec 10, 2017)

Just came across an interesting page that might be useful for anyone who wants to speed up LAN access on a Raspberry Pi:-

https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/getting-gigabit-networking

I haven't tried it myself yet as I don't have a USB-LAN adapter available...


----------



## tingo (Dec 11, 2017)

Interesting exercise, but note what he writes: "However, for many real-world use cases, the Pi's other subsystems (CPU and disk I/O especially, since I/O is on a single, shared USB 2.0 bus) will limit the available bandwidth.".


----------



## Snurg (Dec 12, 2017)

And another thing is the high standby energy consumption of Gigabit ethernet, watts per port.
But there are even people using pis as NAS servers, so I never get out of amazement.


----------

